# Finally !



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The weather finally cooperated enough for me to kick the chicks out to their new temp coop over the weekend.  They are almost 4 weeks old so boy was I ready to get them out. Now I just have the turkey poults, gees, and 2 ducks inside. As soo as the geese and ducks feather some more they are headed out to.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

My favorite chick age. That adorable in between and the fun of watching them discover the world.


----------

